# co-codamol and blood tests (2-5 day of AF)



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi,

Hope you can clarify; is it OK to take co-codamol for AF pain, when about to undergo initial blood tests (day 2-5 of cycle). The FSH & LH ones. Reason I ask is, I would normally take Nurofen Plus but small print says can temporalily interfere with female fertility. 

So I got the co-codamol after speaking to pharmacist. Then read small print at home & it states I should inform Pharmacist if I'm trying to conceive, breastfeeding etc. Can't think why info leaflet would say that if it doesn't cause any probs.  

Was the Pharmacist being a numpty in suggesting it, given I had explained the situation? Or am I being just a tad paranoid?  

I should explain I'm 41 and quite concerned I may have missed my chance to conceive as it is. So don't want anything to mess up the blood tests this week.

My back is reallly starting to hurt now, but I'm holding off just in case.....  Please tell me I can take them!  

9£Bundle
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

These won't interfere with any blood tests you are getting taken so are fine to take.

The small print is in relation to using codeine during pregnancy and breast feeding as this should only be done (if at all) on the advice of your GP/prescriber as any risks need to be evaluated for the individual. These drugs do not interfere with fertility.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## 9£Bundle (Nov 18, 2009)

Maz - you are a star! Thank you for the info.   Gonna take them now....Hoorah!

(This doesn't bode well for my ability to handle pain does it?  )

Good night all yee night owls.
9£Bundle
x


----------

